# For those that remember Sue Clement



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sue was first "maltesemom3" on SM then changed to just "Sue" as there was confusion about who was which maltesemom. For those of you that remember her please say prayers for her and her family. Thanks.

It is with great sadness that I posted this on Sue's FB wall with her husband's permission. His words~

"Sue is about ready to pass away. Hospice tells me only days or weeks remaining. I have her at home. She is comfortable and without pain due to medication.
A glioblastma grade four brain tumor was partially removed in late January. We tried Chemo and Radiation. Too week for that. That process seldom works anyway with the worst tumor."

God love you Sue and accept you into His arms and grant you peace at last. I will miss you so much. ♥


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*GO In Peace And Let God Be At Your Side.*
*Amen-Nickee**


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry, her SM name was changed to SueC.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for Sue


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Prayers for Sue and her family...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Elaine -- Of course I've known Sue on here and also have kept in touch on FB. I knew that I hadn't seen her post in a while and I'm soooooooo sad to hear the latest news.

Sue -- sending prayers for your and your family. Hope that you go peacefully. I know that God will welcome you into His Kingdom.

Such a special lady.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Go peacefully, Sweet Sue. God will welcome you with open arms..


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear this 
I'll be praying for Sue and her family


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How tragic. I remember what a strong supporter of rescue was here on SM.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sue was an awesome gal. She was a nurse with a heart of gold. She loved her family her dogs, and any creature in need. Wishing you a peaceful journey Sue.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How awful!! Prayers for Sue and the family.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I never met you Sue, But you are a fantastic lady and I too pray for you!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

praying for Sue and her family......


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you love and prayers as you begin your journey home to our dear Lord. You will be missed my many as you had such a wonderful way of bringing joy to others.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sending prayers for a peaceful journey. I hope all of our fluffs that are at the bridge greet you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lifting Sue and her family up in prayer.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Saying a prayer for her family. Very sad.*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think I got to meet Sue.

But I will be praying for her and her family.....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've been staring at this blinking cursor for 10 minutes now. Sue or Suite Sue as I called you (darn auto-correct - our joke) - I will miss laughing with you late at night over the internet. You dragged me kicking and screaming from SM chat over to Facebook and we spent many nights on SM chatting or on FB playing Farmtown with Mandy, Jacqui, Jackie, Heidi, and so many others while helping each other to "farm" and chatted and shared about our fluffs, our families, and ourselves... Memories I will treasure forever. You are a special lady, for true, and will be greatly missed. 
Hugs,
Linda


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, sending prayers.rayer::grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad you posted this, so we can remember Sue with all the love SM can muster for a wonderful lady. I know she worked hard in rescue and bringing awareness about puppymills.
She's going to be welcomed into heaven by so many fluffs and other loved ones...
Love and hugs,Sue.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. Go with God dear Sue!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

May God watch over her family as she walks with the angels in peace!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank you for posting. Grandma Sue was such a sweet, wonderful friend. We've really missed her. Prayers for Sue and her family.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I saw your post this morning on FB. I not even knew that she was so sick. I hope that her final days and hours on this planet will be peaceful and painless. Good By sweet lady. You will be missed.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I remember Sue well from our Saturday night chats. Prayers for you and your family sweet lady.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Sending thoughts and prayers for Sue and her family.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is just so very sad... My prayers go out to Sue and to the family at this terribly difficult time.:smcry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

A few years ago as I opened the front door ... I glanced down to see a beautifully wrapped box that was adorned with colorful bows ... and, with all of my favorite colors. I had never ever received anything from UPS that was not in some kind of envelope or brown box. However, here was this beautiful gift box, with only my name and address handwritten on it ... by Sue. To this day, I never found out how she mailed it that way ... all the way from Iowa to Virginia ... and, not in a brown mailing box ... but, perfectly wrapped and with nothing out of place, including the bows.

Inside was a very special card. And, inside of the card was a very pretty and colorful index card ... with handwritten notes from Sue. The notes were expresssing what each beautiful gift in the box represented. Personal gifts for me and Snowball ... and, also several different packets of teas, and little tins of her favorite sweets ... a part of her that she wished we could have sat down and enjoyed together. I think that was one of the most thoughtful gifts that I have ever received. Sue's card and the note are still on the front of the fridge. I have often read the card ... and, with fond memories. 

Sue was thoughtful in so many ways ... to her friends, her family, and furbabies. 

I think this is yet another lesson in life ... that we keep in touch with friends as much as possible. I have been guilty of not doing that. And, now I regret it ... especially with Sue. She sent me one of the most thoughtful and beautiful box of presents. And, all that I sent her and her family were flowers and a fruit arrangement. 

Sue is an Earth Angel. And, when her time is near ... she will be an Angel in Heaven.

I don't want to say good-bye, Sue. I love you. Your card and notes will remain on the fridge to be a reminder of beautiful you. 

May your angels surround you with peace and comfort. I also wish the same for your family who loves you so much. 

Marie


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Positive thoughts and prayers for Sue and her family during this difficult time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So very sad. Sending prayers for Sue and her family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought I already posted here but see that I didn't. I don't think that I knew Sue but am so profoundly saddened by her illness. From all the posts she sounds like she's quite a lady. :wub::wub: I pray she will go lightly from here to heaven and love on those pups who went to the rainbow bridge before her.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

sophie said:


> I've been staring at this blinking cursor for 10 minutes now. Sue or Suite Sue as I called you (darn auto-correct - our joke) - I will miss laughing with you late at night over the internet. You dragged me kicking and screaming from SM chat over to Facebook and we spent many nights on SM chatting or on FB playing Farmtown with Mandy, Jacqui, Jackie, Heidi, and so many others while helping each other to "farm" and chatted and shared about our fluffs, our families, and ourselves... Memories I will treasure forever. You are a special lady, for true, and will be greatly missed.
> Hugs,
> Linda


You said exactly what I was thinking Linda. Sue is such a wonderful, caring & funny lady. And generous too! She will be missed xxx


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very saddened by this news. The group of us who used to meet in SM chat got to know the special spirit of SueC. I am grateful for that.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> I am so very saddened by this news. The group of us who used to meet in SM chat got to know the special spirit of SueC.* I am grateful for that*.


Me too. Sue will be missed. She was such a nice lady. :wub: :smcry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hadn't realized Sue was sick....and now this....so sad.

I wasn't close to Sue, but did know her from here and we are FB friends....

She will be missed by many.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Praying that Sue will be comfortable and at peace. :heart:


----------

